# Dental Implants



## furryboots

Anyone had dental implants in Dubai?

If so, how was your experience, where did you go and how much was it?

Many thanks


----------



## Guest

furryboots said:


> Anyone had dental implants in Dubai?
> 
> If so, how was your experience, where did you go and how much was it?
> 
> Many thanks


I went to some French dentist in Health Care City and was quoted a whopping 60k for full dental treatment - I think this was for 4 implants. Obviously quite shocked and upset at this estimate I took the option of travelling to Bangkok (I know seems quite extreme) but actually worked out at half the price and a holiday thrown in. If you'd like details of the Bangkok dentist am more than happy to divulge


----------



## sounds_of_arabia

I’m planning to do it here is Dubai just waiting for the work to slow down because it requires a bit rest after each session, it will cost 16,000 AED for 4 implants which is very special price I believe.

if you require the details give me a shout


----------



## furryboots

sounds_of_arabia said:


> I’m planning to do it here is Dubai just waiting for the work to slow down because it requires a bit rest after each session, it will cost 16,000 AED for 4 implants which is very special price I believe.
> 
> if you require the details give me a shout


I would be very interested in knowing more. From memory, I was quoted AED13,000 for one implant when I first enquired about a year ago.


----------



## baba10

*braces for kids*



sounds_of_arabia said:


> I’m planning to do it here is Dubai just waiting for the work to slow down because it requires a bit rest after each session, it will cost 16,000 AED for 4 implants which is very special price I believe.
> 
> if you require the details give me a shout


Hi, I'm looking for braces to my kid, they start it in canada, may move to abu dhabi before they complete it, is it expensive their, any idea ?


----------



## Tsu Tsu

furryboots said:


> Anyone had dental implants in Dubai?
> 
> If so, how was your experience, where did you go and how much was it?
> 
> Many thanks


Hi.
I had 3 inplants in 2007 in a dental clinic located near to the Jumeirah Beach Park (nearby the adjacent public beach) that many expats may know. They did a very excellent job for that. The price was circa around AED 15K per piece, including a ceramic crown on it as well.
Cheers.
Tsu Tsu


----------



## seel

Hello sounds_of_arabia,

I've got the chance to work in Dubai from May and wish to use what tax I save on having 4 teeth replaced. I've had preparatory work done barring a scan, potential bone grafting, implant set and teeth set. Your quote of 16000 AED - what was that for precisely and where from? It seems low compared to other quotes in the mail thread which are comparable to the UK. I've got a decision to make on whether to go out there so I'm doing cost/benefit analysis. 

Thanks for any help you can provide.

Lee


----------



## sounds_of_arabia

Hi Lee, 
I've sent you the details to your gmail address.

All the best


----------



## Anwaruddin

Try doing cereals from now on.. it's a cheaper alternative to having implants.


----------



## george.kelly

I had tooth problem and I went to a dentist he said for removing a single teeth he would be charging me 50$, now that is really very much so I prefered not to go with that.


----------



## george.kelly

So did you find any in dubai if so please tell me also because I have a friend there who might need help.


----------



## Tess&Joakim

Hi

Does anyone know the cost of getting braces in Dubai?


----------



## Bon Bon

Hi.
Asking about braces price,it depends on its type (metallic,invisalign,ceramic) as well as the case complexity.
Generally speaking, starting 15K AED.....


----------

